# Worried beyond words



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sick kitty. Can you take her with you? It may not be ideal but may allow you to go and have her with you and make her the most comfortable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker's Mommy*

Tucker's Mommy

I am so very, very, sorry you are in this position. Does your kitty still have a good quality of life and what does the vet think her prognosis is.
I agree that I wouldn't want to leave her is someone else's hands in her condition.
Will be praying for you and her.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry about your kitty! My advise would also be to take her along if you cannot cancel your vacation plans. Good luck!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

This is such a difficult situation and I am sorry you are caught in this difficult dilemma. I had a similar situation with my 18 y/o kitty who has renal failure. At the time she was not yet on SQ fluids (she is now) but I had to go on a mandatory work trip. I boarded my cat at the vet, which turned out to be the bet place for her because the stress of boarding caused her to develop a severe respiratory infection. She stopped eating and basically would have died had she not been closely monitored at the vet.
It was one of those things where the only option I had was to board her but that in itself caused her to become ill.

I wish I could suggest something that would work for you but I really have no idea. I would just like to wish you my support in what ever decision you make. Wishing you, your kitty and your family the best.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree, is there anyway you could take her with you? If so, keep her locked up in a small room (your bedroom) so that she doesn't escape in a strange environment.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't have any advice, but wanted to offer my prayers for your kitty and you. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

If you absolutely cannot take her then can you board her at the vet since they know her health issues and how to treat/monitor her?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your kitty--I went through renal failure & IBD with my last cat over a year ago. When she went off food & fought the sub-q's (which she used to welcome) I knew she was tired and needed help across the bridge. I will always question my decision and can't imagine trying to make a decision while placed against a timeline like a pending vacation. Hopefully your vet can guide you in the decision making.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, I brought my kitty to the vet - it was so difficult, as all three of my children were with me. The doc did the bloodwork, and the results were worse than they were back when she crashed in November. The vet and I decided together that Josie's behaviour these past two days has been her way of telling me she wants some help crossing the bridge. I'm crying as I type this. My hubby is leaving work early today to watch the kids so I can go back with Josie for our final goodbyes. Please say a prayer for me. I knew this time would come, but it still doesn't make it easy!!!! I am so thankful for the extra eight months those sub-q fluids gave us. My eight year old son is really struggling with this, too. So so hard.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

so sorry to hear about your kitty.... we have all been there...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you today......wishing her a peaceful exit.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh Katie, I am so sorry. Keeping you in my thoughts at this difficult time.

What is your kitties name?

edit: read back and see your sweet girls name is Josie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Praying for you and sweet little Josie-all that will matters to her is that you are there with her when she crosses to the Bridge. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear this news... it is always a hard decision to make but I am sure it is the right one for you and your family and especially your sweet girl. Things always seem to go wrong at the worst time.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

It's over. I am just so so sad. I need to hold it together for the kids, but boy, is it rough.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

So sorry... RIP Josie ...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. We lost our golden to renal failure in the space of 2 weeks so know how tough it must have been for you and your family these past 8 months  She's at peace now and free from pain


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's a pic of my sweet Josie. She was only 12. Pretty young for renal failure. It's going to be a rough night without her!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Tucker's mommy said:


> Here's a pic of my sweet Josie. She was only 12. Pretty young for renal failure. It's going to be a rough night without her!


She is so beautiful! My heart goes out to you.
Peace to your heart.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss....she was a beautiful kitty, but you are doing the right thing helping her to the bridge.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Josie was beautiful. I love tuxedos...my heart cat Jubilee was a tuxedo.

I'm very sorry for your loss.  

RIP sweet Josie...


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope that you and the kids can find some peace with your difficult and selfless decision... rest well at the bridge, sweet Josie!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I am so sorry. RIP sweet Josie... gorgeous name for a goreous kitty. I love tuxedos she reminds me of my Anna.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry for you loss. She looked like a sweet cat. Don't beat yourself up..you did the right thing, she is free of her failing body. I think she wanted you to be there with her when she went to the bridge.. I think you would have felt even worse if something had happened when you were gone. She is being greeted by many friends at the bridge.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry about Josie. She was beautiful. I lost my 18 year old Katy last year and miss her still. It's so hard.

I hope this vacation helps you rest and find peace with your loss. Sending you and your family healing thoughts...
brianne


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. Josie was a beautiful girl who will be in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Josie!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Josie was beautiful, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Josie.

My kitty is 15 y.o. so I know this decision will be coming soon for me as well. {{hugs}}


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Josie. RIP sweet girl


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for all of your kind words, everyone. I slept in fits and starts last night. Josie left behind her sister/littermate, Booboo. Poor Boo just doesn't seem to be able to relax. She can't find Josie anywhere. Breaks my heart when I see animals act this way. Anyway, thanks again. I know time will make things easier for both Booboo and me and my human family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your Josie was a beautiful girl. I have found making this decision is the hardest one I've ever been faced with, I have been through it 5 times over the last 17 years. It doesn't matter how prepared you are for it and it doesn't get any easier each time.

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time.

Godspeed sweet Josie.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful cat!


----------

